# Die Bilder von Jason Brooks (Photoshop)



## maaary (18. Februar 2004)

Kennt jemand diese Bilder on Jason Brooks? http://www.Jason-Brooks.com
Die sind der absolute Hammer...weiß jemand wie man solche Bilder macht? Paar gute Photoshop-Tutorials?
Wär echt super...


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Februar 2004)

Für diese Bilder gibt es *kein* Tutorial ... für den Stil aber bestimmt. Allerdings erkennt man ja auch schnell worum es sich handelt.
Außerdem denke ich, dass es Vector-Art ist ... mag mich irren.


----------



## maaary (18. Februar 2004)

ja ich meinte auch eher für den stil ;-)
vector-art? hm ja das is schon wieder was wo ich mich kaum auskenn....


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Februar 2004)

Per Suchfunktion ( hier & Mr. Google) findest du massig Informationen zu diesem Thema.
Ein typisches Programm wäre z.B. Illustrator. Als Beispiel habe ich hier einen Link für dich:

http://www.vectorize.de/master.html

Natürlich unterscheidet sich auch der Zeichenstil der einzelnen Künstler. Von daher ist es schwierig, dir Tipps zu geben ...
Ein Grafiktablett ist hier auch von unschätzbarem Wert


----------



## maaary (18. Februar 2004)

cool,dankeschön  hat mir schon geholfen...


----------



## Funball (18. Februar 2004)

Also ich denk mal das man solche Bilder sehr gut mit Freehand umsetzen kann, 
oder eben Illustrator. Ich glaub mit Photoshop funktioniert das nich so wirklich . Es gibt zwar ein paar Tutorials die ein bisschen in die Richtung gehen aber so richtig wie bei Jason Brooks sieht es nicht aus . 

Hier wäre z.B. ein Link 

Link


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Februar 2004)

Mir gefallen die Arbeiten von Jason Brooks wirklich außerordentlich gut.
Ich würde sie mir mal zu gerne näher und größer angucken ... aber 60 Pfund sind mir dann doch zu viel 

/edit
Als Information am Rande. Herr Brooks benutzt Illustrator und Photoshop, falls es dir weiterhilft maaary


----------



## maaary (18. Februar 2004)

Ja das hab ich auch gedacht.....deshalb wieso kaufen? Selbermachen!


----------



## Philip Kurz (18. Februar 2004)

Hehe, diesen Optimismus lob' ich mir !  

Viel Spaß und Erfolg


----------



## maaary (18. Februar 2004)

Na jaaaaa.....erstmal rausfinden wie's geht hehe


----------



## dj flash (19. Februar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

ich hab mal ein wenig über Jason Brooks gegoogelt und diesen Link gefunden!  Klick Mich   da kann man sich die Bilder ein wenig grösser anschauen !


und Bitte die Uhrheber Rechte beachten!


Gruss Dj Flash


----------

